# Model Y Build Quality / Fit and Finish Concerns



## RyanB889

Any thoughts on pre-ordering the Model Y, and seeing fit and finish issues similar to those of the Model 3's (panel alignment, paint defects, etc)?


----------



## garsh

If you order the first model year of any car, expect to deal with all sorts of issues.
Doubly so for a Tesla.

I was willing to live with such issues in order to be an early adopter. If that doesn't appeal to you, then I would suggest waiting to order.


----------



## Ed Woodrick

Tesla was learning how to quickly and significantly ramp production with a new car. They figured it out. Since the Model Y is pretty much a Model 3, no reason to believe that there will be any significant difference from today's production.


----------



## pjfw8

RyanB889 said:


> Any thoughts on pre-ordering the Model Y, and seeing fit and finish issues similar to those of the Model 3's (panel alignment, paint defects, etc)?


A valid concern, but this is not unique to Tesla. The fit and finish of my 2016 Ford Fusion Energi (msrp $44,000) was poor. Paint color match was only ok and this was the 4th year of that body style. The car had numerous bugs. The fit and finish of my 3 (sn192xx) is good. Paint is very good according to the detailer who did my quartz coating. This is still the most trouble free and fun car that I have owned including two Audis, two Mercedes, a Lexus and an Acura. The Lexus was flawless and boring. I was on a first name basis at the Audi and MB service departments. Tesla is working on quality issues, but will never be boring. In a year, I have yet to see the service center. Having said this I will still wait a bit for my Y.


----------



## No ICE

Here's one data point. Just took delivery of my Y (May build, VIN 6xxx). No panel gaps, no paint issues, no rattles. Very pleased!


----------



## TomT

A buddy of mine has now rejected two Model Ys due to a significant number of quality and fit lapses, a number of which were not fixable by the SC. Clearly, Tesla does not yet have production under control...


----------



## No ICE

TomT said:


> A buddy of mine has now rejected two Model Ys due to a significant number of quality and fit lapses, a number of which were not fixable by the SC. Clearly, Tesla does not yet have production under control...


Interesting, any idea of the build date/VIN of those cars? Wondering if they are older builds or if production quality is just inconsistent at this point.


----------



## MartyF

I had some noise associated with my AC operation. Tesla informed me of a new part for the Model-Y to address that issue.
Tesla Mobile just installed it.
ACOUSTIC BLANKET, AC COMPRESSOR
Part #: 1502213-00-A


----------



## bernie

Model Y does have quite a few fit and finish issues and covid makes resolving them a bit more difficult. A member of our Local Tesla club said his car has been in 4 times to resolve issues. I have been back once for 6 issues 2 they fixed and they created 3 more issues and one issue they didn’t have the part. The temp or new staffing isn’t the best they left greasy hand prints on the interior headliner - have to figure out how to remove them as I don’t trust the service center to clean properly. I’m waiting a bit for things to calm down with covid and will try a different service center. Have the tow hitch on order So hopefully can get things fixed then. These are just a few. I do love the model y but fit and finish I expected better and delivery prep was really bad this time compared to Model 3


----------



## francoisp

Traded my 2-year old M3 for a MY. Build quality is disappointing: I found 11 issues such as panel gaps, brake light module protruding, small paint defects, steering wheel not centered, passenger door difficult to close. 

Funny thing: one of the issues I reported was a strange motor noise when going in reverse. This is when I learned this is the sound of the mandatory pedestrian warning system. My M3 did not have one.


----------



## AutopilotFan

FrancoisP said:


> Funny thing: one of the issues I reported was a strange motor noise when going in reverse. This is when I learned this is the sound of the mandatory pedestrian warning system. My M3 did not have one.


When did they turn that on? My Model Y delivered in June does not make a pedestrian warning sound.


----------



## francoisp

AutopilotFan said:


> When did they turn that on? My Model Y delivered in June does not make a pedestrian warning sound.


I read that it started with cars made (delivered?) in September.


----------

